# buck gardner calls



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 17, 2011)

HEY  !  GOOD NEWS  " OR"  BAD NEWS  FOR
 BUCK GARDNER CALL  FANS..BUCK HAS A NEW CALL OUT,SLAYTON GEARIN  HAVE DESIGNED A NEW CALL THAT SUPPOSE TO SOUND "GOOD"..i know what your thinking...BUCK GARDNER and sound good don't roll off the tongue  well..lol  

no really it suppose to sound good..thats the good part for BUCKY G. FANS...

NOW COMES THE BAD PART FOR YA'LL FANS... IT'S $125


----------



## stowe (Aug 17, 2011)

Let me guess who has 1 first


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 17, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> HEY  !  GOOD NEWS  " OR"  BAD NEWS  FOR
> BUCK GARDNER CALL  FANS..BUCK HAS A NEW CALL OUT,SLAYTON GEARIN  HAVE DESIGNED A NEW CALL THAT SUPPOSE TO SOUND "GOOD"..i know what your thinking...BUCK GARDNER and sound good don't roll off the tongue  well..lol
> 
> no really it suppose to sound good..thats the good part for BUCKY G. FANS...
> ...



Do you know the name of the call?  The Kryptonite has been out for a couple years and debuted in that price range.  It's a great open field call that tones down nice and is ducky all the way across the scale.

At this year's Ohio Waterfowl Bootcamp, he was carrying an acrylic prototype call that had not been named yet, but it sounded like a more bored-out version of the Buck Brush single reed call.  It took more air to run it than most of Buck's calls, and it was duck meat on a stick.

I wonder if that's the call you are talking about.

I also bought a prototype in polycarb of his newest goose call that is not yet available to the general public, called the Canada Magic.  Easy blowing, good range, and really nice lows that are getting better as the call breaks in.

I am a fan of BG calls; in my young duckin' career I have already seen the power of the Buck Brush and Tall Timber acrylics over hapless mallard drakes.

Even moreso, I am a HUGE fan of how Buck and his company treat customers.  They have gone out of their way to help me develop my calling skills, cadences, and abilities to tune my own calls and those of friends.  His calls will always have a place in my always-growing collection.


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 17, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> HEY  !  GOOD NEWS  " OR"  BAD NEWS  FOR
> BUCK GARDNER CALL  FANS..BUCK HAS A NEW CALL OUT,SLAYTON GEARIN  HAVE DESIGNED A NEW CALL THAT SUPPOSE TO SOUND "GOOD"..i know what your thinking...BUCK GARDNER and sound good don't roll off the tongue  well..lol
> 
> no really it suppose to sound good..thats the good part for BUCKY G. FANS...
> ...



I think Ill stick wiyh my RNT calls and wait for A BUDDY to maybe give me a CUT DOWN OLT (maybe if that happens, but its been mentioned) you know who you are .


----------



## levi5002 (Aug 17, 2011)

i wouldnt knock Buck and his calls, he is nationally recognized for his calls. and has mad a dang good livin  off em....i agree with fishndinty


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 17, 2011)

fishndinty said:


> Do you know the name of the call?  The Kryptonite has been out for a couple years and debuted in that price range.  It's a great open field call that tones down nice and is ducky all the way across the scale.
> 
> At this year's Ohio Waterfowl Bootcamp, he was carrying an acrylic prototype call that had not been named yet, but it sounded like a more bored-out version of the Buck Brush single reed call.  It took more air to run it than most of Buck's calls, and it was duck meat on a stick.
> 
> ...





THE Slam-Piece...is the name of it. looks like a refuge /rnt ...
2 ME


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 17, 2011)

The few Buck Gardner calls I have nice good. I have a reator call that buddy gave my son and he drives his mama crazy with it.


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 17, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> THE Slam-Piece...is the name of it. looks like a refuge /rnt hybrid...
> 
> and yes i will get one to try...



Do you know if there is a pic/video/audio online of it anyplace? Want to see if it was the one Buck brought by bootcamp.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 17, 2011)

fishndinty said:


> do you know if there is a pic/video/audio online of it anyplace? Want to see if it was the one buck brought by bootcamp.



nope trying to get


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 18, 2011)

Canada magic is available.... just bought one the other day....


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 18, 2011)

levi5002 said:


> i wouldnt knock Buck and his calls, he is nationally recognized for his calls. and has mad a dang good livin  off em....i agree with fishndinty



PLUS, He hasnt been investagated by the feds,for breakin Game laws. 

I got 1 that sounds good anothe to kill ducks. I got it with my Delta waterfowl member kit.Still wanting on my D/U member kit, 4 1/2 weeks now. But they did said 5 wks.
Larry


----------



## cmk07c (Aug 18, 2011)

They're all good, for 17.99 you can't beat that double nasty duck call. It sounds so dang good for that price. I'm a big fan of anything he makes. The quality of the call compared to other 15-30 dollar calls is amazing. Far out weighs the quality of Haydels and/or Duck Commander calls. I'm not knocking those because I have a couple of those. But ya'll get what I'm saying.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 18, 2011)

cmk07c said:


> they're all good, for 17.99 you can't beat that double nasty duck call. It sounds so dang good for that price. I'm a big fan of anything he makes. The quality of the call compared to other 15-30 dollar calls is amazing. Far out weighs the quality of haydels and/or duck commander calls. I'm not knocking those because i have a couple of those. But ya'll get what i'm saying.




haydels sound better @ 15..than do bucks @15..


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 18, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> haydels sound better @ 15..than do bucks @15..



Debateable.  The Double Nasty is a great call.  I love Haydel's Cajun Squeal call, too.  It is so quiet and perfect for some of the little potholes I hunt early.


----------



## cmk07c (Aug 18, 2011)

*Not sure about that*



FOSKEY'S said:


> haydels sound better @ 15..than do bucks @15..



I got the DRS - 88 and the old school 85 and I think that they don't sound as good as the Double Nasty. Not saying they sound bad, but hold a haydels call and hold a buck gardner call and tell me which one feels more put together? The Buck Gardner call is quality poly-carb, its thicker, has the nice ring where the barell meets the board. While the Haydels call looks like some 5th graders had a science project. Once again, not saying a DC or Haydels isn't a good call, I own both and use, but the BG is about as good as it gets for bang for your buck. There's a reason he has a line of calls called the working mans call or acryllic or whatever it is. Just my .02


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok...........................................................................


----------



## Tshannahan (Aug 18, 2011)

Buck makes a bunch of good sounding calls. His polys are the best sounding polys on the market by far.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree with his call sounding good. I use to be on staff with him, but I must say that the echo poly gives him a run for his money. Heck they all are made overseas.


----------



## stowe (Aug 18, 2011)

I like the Echos myself


----------



## Tshannahan (Aug 18, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> I agree with his call sounding good. I use to be on staff with him, but I must say that the echo poly gives him a run for his money. Heck they all are made overseas.



True but that's only one call. Buck has about 4 polys that are bad to the bone


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 18, 2011)

Trevor I would not sure they are Bad to the Bone


----------



## stowe (Aug 18, 2011)

I thought Echo had several variations of their poly call


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 18, 2011)

They have a few


----------



## Tshannahan (Aug 18, 2011)

stowe said:


> I thought Echo had several variations of their poly call



They have 2, timber and open water. The timber is awesome, open water not so much.

Buck has the spitfire, buck brush, and tall timber that are great calls. The double nasty isn't too shabby either


----------



## stowe (Aug 18, 2011)

Tshannahan said:


> They have 2, timber and open water. The timber is awesome, open water not so much.
> 
> Buck has the spitfire, buck brush, and tall timber that are great calls. The double nasty isn't too shabby either


I see thanks for the insight


----------

